# Honda CRX with a K20 Turbo & Quattro DSG (from a MK1 3.2 TT)



## BillBCRX (Nov 24, 2021)

Following on from my introduction post I thought I'd add some more details of my build so far & what questions I have with some of the more TT/VAG specific parts.





















So the basics the CRX has a semi custom wide arch set up with will let me run 245 or 275 width tyres on 17x9 or 10 wheels. The engine is stock for now but will be forged once it's all more proven, the turbo etc is good for 700whp in a FWD setup. I have a HTG GCU which replaces the stock TCU & is fully standalone with a EMU Black to run the engine side of things. Fingers crossed the GCU will also get an update to control the haldex too before I need to find a different solution.

The engine swap phsically is all fairly well in hand but I need some help if possible on what options if any I have with the following...


Question 1 
The TT 3.2 DSG Quattro I got had inner front CV joints like this... 









Is it possible to fit an inner joint like this one the driveshafts will be custom but I want to run OEM style CV's at each end?












Question 2
For the front wheels the OEM Honda wheel bearing is the same width but 2mm smaller OD so I plan to get the uprights machined to fit the VAG bearings. For rear wheels/arms we'll either make some tubular arms from scratch or modify the oem honda arms (popular with the AWD swaps using Honda only parts) using the bolt on style wheel bearings which fit the front outer CV's I got off the car. That said I have a question the PCD is 5x100 on the parts I have if I use newer say 2018 TT RS front hubs of the same design to make the car 5x112 PCD are the outer CV's the same? Is there an upgrade path using OEM spec parts to make the inner & outer CV's stronger??












Question 3
On the propshaft things are very tight at the output of the transfer case, we have a plan to make a tubular crossmember for the car to create some room but are there on different smaller but still strong options to the OEM donut at the transfer case end??













I'm sure there's way more but as a first post I'm hopeful there's some clever folks on here who know VAG compatibility like I do with Honda stuff.


Thanks
Bill


----------



## BillBCRX (Nov 24, 2021)

Does anyone have any help or at least know someone I can ask?


----------

